# Tuna Catching



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

I accidently erased the first report.This one will be shorter.Left Venice at 7 am.Had a great plan thanks to a friend.Spent 4hrs making bait and told everyone to get ready to due what it takes to catch tuna.Had 3 anglers on board and none had ever caught a yellow.Hit numerous rigs and when we got to planF the sun was going down.First two baits in miss one andhook one.I did not get out of the chair because I thought it was a rainbow runner.Kelly was ready with the snapper gaff and up pops a fat little tuna.He did a great job and fish in the boat.3rd bait in and big fish on.Finally Brad's first tuna.One more time around and harpoon was ready to go to work.Fish hangs a right and surges.Wind on leader seperates fish gone.Heartbreak but we know fish are here.We change to night mode and from 8pm to 4 am it was all we wanted.1 80+fish lost at the boat 6fish 20 to 100lbs in the box 4 fish 70 to 100lbs released 3 big fish broke off(one that was the nastiest meanest fish I have yet to encounter.He put a hurting on a 50w, lifted feet off the deck,slammed the rod on the side of the boat and left town doing mach-7)and a mountain of blackfin.30+ hours on the water and 236 NM on the boat.We left the fish biting totake a nap because noone wanted anymore.Drown a few baits at daylight but nothing doing.Make the ride home with some half-hearted attempts at AJs and grouper.No luck but who cares.Time to clean fish and 3 hour boat wash.Thanks to Joe for taking care of the fish cleaning and thanks for Eddie's help and teachings about tuna fishing and catching.As for the boat we had to do that ourslves.Ate fresh tuna for dinnerand got a good nights rest for the ride back to Georgia.







"Rainbow Runner"







GETTING BIGGER







THIS IS GETTING TO BE WORK







HOLD ON TIGHT







ONE MORE TIME AROUND







FISH RELEASED FOR ANOTHER DAY







FIGHT ON







ANOTHER RELEASE







SWEAT BEADS







RELEASED AGAIN







BOX FILLER







97lber







MY BACK HURTS







ONE MORE RELEASE 90+







THE DAYS TAKE







GREAT TRIP,GREAT FRIENDS,I LOVE LOUISIANA


----------



## Landlubber (Oct 5, 2007)

Dex,

I will try to figure out how to upload some of my pics as well. I think most of them are the same as yours though! My abs are still sore from all the fish fighting! or it could be boat washing!

Thanks for a great trip!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome catch.:clap


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice catch.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad someone is terring it up out there!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report and pictures. Good job guys!


----------

